# Crochet or knitting is art in your opinion? ( please just answer the question )



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

Crochet or knitting is art in your opinion? ( please just answer the question )


----------



## Seahawker (Mar 30, 2012)

Of course it is.


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

Yes


----------



## seadog (Jan 4, 2014)

Can be, but isn't always.


----------



## glenniemae (Mar 13, 2011)

VintageCrochet said:


> Crochet or knitting is art in your opinion? ( please just answer the question )


Yes


----------



## antiquelilgal43 (Jun 29, 2014)

Art full of handmade love...just like my stained glass pieces!


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

VintageCrochet said:


> Crochet or knitting is art in your opinion? ( please just answer the question )


It's fiber art.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Agree - it is fiber art. As is working with fabric. Both are considered fiber arts.


----------



## junebjh (Jun 9, 2012)

Yes. I have shown knitted items in our art exhibition.


----------



## Tavenner (Aug 24, 2013)

Definitely, it is.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Why do you say, "Please just answer the question?"


----------



## MaggiMoonwytch (Jul 31, 2014)

It can be but it isn't always. Kaffe Fassett is an artist. I'm just a knitter who follows a pattern.


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

jvallas said:


> Why do you say, "Please just answer the question?"


 I was thinking that myself


----------



## whiterose (Oct 19, 2012)

Yes


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Because she wants total control. Don't ask her anything regarding her posts though as there have been several questions asked and never answered


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

Yes, of course.


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

It is definitely ART.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

What you don't know your own answer to your question that you have to ask every one.


----------



## k1p2sox (Feb 25, 2011)

She's back.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

lol


----------



## BethChaya (May 6, 2011)

I think of myself as a fiber artist.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

I am more of a BS artist, are you?


----------



## BethChaya (May 6, 2011)

That too...


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

cakes said:


> I am more of a BS artist, are you?


 :thumbup: :thumbup:



seadog said:


> Can be, but isn't always.


So true.



jvallas said:


> Why do you say, "Please just answer the question?"


VintageCrochet doesn't want her topics to be open conversations that drift away from the point, the way normal conversations do in a roomful of friends. Check out some of her earlier topics and see where they went 'wrong'. Some of the 'discussions' were borderline.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> VintageCrochet doesn't want her topics to be open conversations that drift away from the point, the way normal conversations do in a roomful of friends. Check out some of her earlier topics and see where they went 'wrong'. Some of the 'discussions' were borderline.


I really question the need for one member to answer FOR another.

I have seen posts by this particular member, questions and multiple complaints about this person NEVER answering. I have to say that I haven't followed all the threads to find out whether that's true or not.

What I will say is, knowing that, I PM'd VC and followed up by asking for an answer and none was forthcoming.

As I believe this is supposed to be a conversational forum, I find VC one sided, so I'm done. NOT going to spend any more time paying attention or anticipating answers from this member. Not that it will matter to VC.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

exactly. another name to skip over. she is far too demanding to suit me. never a "please", or "Thank you"


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

yes


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

cakes said:


> I am more of a BS artist, are you?


Yep.


----------



## nuthouse (Oct 30, 2012)

You only have to look at the items displayed on KP to see that it is definitely an art.


----------



## Teriwm (Jun 18, 2012)

Depends on the creator.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

nevadalynn said:


> I was thinking that myself


Me too !! very odd


----------



## marg 123 (Oct 17, 2012)

Yes, do you agree?


----------



## AnnemariesKnitting (Oct 25, 2013)

My oath it is.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes!!!!


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

I believe that knitting and crochet are crafts especially when used to make clothing or useful household items. When fiber is used to make an item meant to be looked at, rather than used, then (depending on the skill of the creator) it may be considered "art." Arts and Crafts are separate designations.


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

Definately.

Di


----------



## jan the gran (Dec 3, 2012)

As a teenager i followed my starsign but was bemused by the comment that i am creative and sporty, looking at me you would know im not the sporty type lol, though i have had my moments in the gym (a forty's thing) but now i think of it i am creative as i have knit since i was approx 6 yrs old stopped in my mid 20s picked up again 2 yrs ago when i also decided to teach myself to crochet via youtube.

In short YES Crochet and Knitting is Art!


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

yes


----------



## Rdanek (Mar 22, 2012)

Yes


----------



## Sarla (Apr 22, 2013)

Yes it is art for me . What do you think .


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

Sarla said:


> Yes it is art for me . What do you think .


she never replies. not even to PMs


----------



## williesmom (Feb 16, 2012)

Yes and no. If you are just following a published pattern, no. It's a craft. If you create the pattern itself, or knit/crochet without one, then yes, it's art.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

cakes said:


> she never replies. not even to PMs


Sorry, three pages, enough of VC already. Next.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

It's too nice a day, I don't appreciate "just answer the question" with my coffee. I will not honor a response. So long.


----------



## Harmonysunrise (Jan 12, 2013)

Yes. Some artists are better than others though. Just like any form of "art" I guess, beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Yes they are. :-D


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

It sure is.


----------



## kristym (Nov 21, 2011)

All craft art is made my Artisans! Yes!


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

MaggiMoonwytch said:


> It can be but it isn't always. Kaffe Fassett is an artist. I'm just a knitter who follows a pattern.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

I'll pose a question to the few of you who give KP a bad rep.
Why do you pick on Vintage Crochet? I like that she/he says "just answer the question", which most of you did. She/he has belonged only one month and she/he is different in their on way...SO AM I! Aren't you? If you check VC's profile , she/he has had 36 topics and 165 posts. 
I use she/he because I haven't a clue who it is, but I sure 
wish the criticism would stop. To each his own and viva la difference! Maggie


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

cakes said:


> exactly. another name to skip over. she is far too demanding to suit me. never a "please", or "Thank you"


Exactly :thumbup:
A please or a thank you is just being polite.


----------



## Peanut Tinker (Oct 10, 2012)

cakes said:


> I am more of a BS artist, are you?


LOL!! :thumbup:


----------



## ginnyM1W2A3 (Jun 6, 2012)

No question, it surely is art.


----------



## connie886 (Jun 2, 2014)

Of course it is: Fibre Art! Anything created by your own hand is art, whether it's practical or decorative or both! You are expressing yourself.


----------



## TinaF (Jul 12, 2013)

seadog said:


> Can be, but isn't always.


Agree - sometimes it is.


----------



## Anna3703 (Mar 4, 2012)

nevadalynn said:


> I was thinking that myself


We are all thinking that.!


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Knitting and crochet are definitely crafts. In the right hands, they can also be art.

Just as paint in the hands of Leonardo DaVinci will produce art, finger paint on the hands of a toddler might not, so, too, people can make either fiberart, or tangles.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

lostarts said:


> Knitting and crochet are definitely crafts. In the right hands, they can also be art.
> 
> Just as paint in the hands of Leonardo DaVinci will produce art, finger paint on the hands of a toddler might not, so, too, people can make either fiberart, or tangles.


So true.


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

Yes, yes and yes.


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

hildy3 said:


> I'll pose a question to the few of you who give KP a bad rep.
> Why do you pick on Vintage Crochet? I like that she/he says "just answer the question", which most of you did. She/he has belonged only one month and she/he is different in their on way...SO AM I! Aren't you? If you check VC's profile , she/he has had 36 topics and 165 posts.
> I use she/he because I haven't a clue who it is, but I sure
> wish the criticism would stop. To each his own and viva la difference! Maggie


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

I am AMAZED at how fast the OP has mastered the English language !


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

VintageCrochet said:


> Crochet or knitting is art in your opinion? ( please just answer the question )


Art is imagination and creation, so you tell me -- is your crochet and knitting art?


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

yes


----------



## Mrsalwaysright (Jan 2, 2013)

yes


----------



## Nanabjem (Jun 29, 2012)

yes


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I am sorry but noone is just a knitter. We are Crafty people and the answer would be Yes. No one tells me what to do.


----------



## sjt20er (Aug 5, 2014)

My opinion - definitely art SJT in WV


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

most definitely.


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

I think all craft is a art in someway or orther.


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Absolitely


----------



## 4grammy4 (Aug 22, 2011)

Yes, both.


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

Yes


----------



## Maudellen (Jan 29, 2013)

Sometimes the problem is that we, in our culture, separate art and craft...so if something knitted or crocheted is seen as useful it is defined as craft. For me fibre art is not useful...but I have seen some jackets and coats which are definitely art and beautiful and amazing and inspiring and...Art!


----------



## 4grammy4 (Aug 22, 2011)

I agree with this.


KroSha said:


> I really question the need for one member to answer FOR another.
> 
> I have seen posts by this particular member, questions and multiple complaints about this person NEVER answering. I have to say that I haven't followed all the threads to find out whether that's true or not.
> 
> ...


----------



## maleknitter (Jun 19, 2013)

ART = A skill at doing a specified thing, typically one acquired through practice:


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

Yes ...to create something is an Artform


----------



## henderpag (Dec 15, 2013)

When you have finished knitting or crocheting your item and look at the finished article, you seem to get a feeling of pride that you can't describe and just want to share it with your fellow KP's


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

cakes said:


> I am more of a BS artist, are you?


Thanks Cakes. I always love a good chuckle to start off my day. 

Maggie


----------



## Squiter60 (Jan 19, 2013)

Yes


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

VintageCrochet said:


> Crochet or knitting is art in your opinion? ( please just answer the question )


Did the complainer's ever think that perhaps English my not be this person's first language? Did anyone consider this person my have some social disorder that prevents them from interacting with others the way we do. Did anyone consider this person my be trying to over come some sort of fear of conflict.
Perhaps a survey is this person way of learning about others and can't deal with all the other petty remarks. Knit picking someone on this forum seems so childish, and yes we know who does the knit picking too.


----------



## LindseyR (Dec 9, 2012)

The designer is the artist.


----------



## Ladyday (Nov 26, 2011)

In art class they do knitting & crochet so it must be an art.


----------



## Schatzie (May 5, 2011)

This is a regular routine so unless you want over 20 pages to filter through to satisfy this nonsense, just ignore and leave and go on.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Yes...


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

It seems to me that she/he is trying to cause trouble between other kpers. Since this all started, she/he hasn't made one statement to defend herself and is leaving it up too all of you to defend her. She/he does not even say please or thank you and is too demanding. When are you all going to wake up and smell the coffee. You all are feeding into her and that is what she/he wants. Yes, I will leave this post and won't get into this conversation anymore.


----------



## M2SMRTFORU (Oct 28, 2011)

yes


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

hildy3 said:


> I'll pose a question to the few of you who give KP a bad rep.
> Why do you pick on Vintage Crochet? I like that she/he says "just answer the question", which most of you did. She/he has belonged only one month and she/he is different in their on way...SO AM I! Aren't you? If you check VC's profile , she/he has had 36 topics and 165 posts.
> I use she/he because I haven't a clue who it is, but I sure
> wish the criticism would stop. To each his own and viva la difference! Maggie


Thanks you hildy3.


----------



## CdnKnittingNan (Nov 17, 2011)

Of course it is!


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

Thanks to others to answer my question.


----------



## norm13 (Jul 15, 2012)

asking a bunch of people who crochet and knit are these art forms is rather like asking if the sky is blue.. your responses will be predominately yes


----------



## mgt44 (Jun 28, 2011)

yes it is art simply because creativity is involved. Even if you follow a pattern, your creativity is involved in the color combinations & yarn that you choose. If we all followed the same pattern, the results would not be identical. Knitting is like making bread, at some point the flour, water & yeast morphs into a heavy loaf; the thin strands of yarn & stitches morph into hat, sweater, blanket, etc.


----------



## ann seal (Jan 30, 2014)

In most cases K & C are a Craft. BUT it can be raised to the Art level depending on the craftsman's skill. Just as ceramics is a Craft but depending on skill & subject matter it can be Art.


----------



## ann seal (Jan 30, 2014)

Maudellen said:


> Sometimes the problem is that we, in our culture, separate art and craft...so if something knitted or crocheted is seen as useful it is defined as craft. For me fibre art is not useful...but I have seen some jackets and coats which are definitely art and beautiful and amazing and inspiring and...Art!


Nail on the head!!! A craft which can be raised to the Art level :!: :!: :!:


----------



## Nanpem (Mar 21, 2013)

ann seal said:


> In most cases K & C are a Craft. BUT it can be raised to the Art level depending on the craftsman's skill. Just as ceramics is a Craft but depending on skill & subject matter it can be Art.


Right on!!


----------



## prismaticr (Nov 17, 2011)

This topic sure has raised many points on both the original question and the method of asking. .
I am adding that while knitting and crochet are BOTH art and craft. .. my fellow crafters... call this a 'life skill'... 
When life knocks you down, knit or crochet. .
When life is good, K n C.
When life gets complicated, ...
When the zombies come. ............
You will need this skill! 

As to the language used, I am torn with trying to help and leaving it alone. I teach. Many students are struggling with English and then the skills on top. 

That said an occasional show of gratitude would be nice, but as this is a public forum. .. to each their own...


----------



## ann seal (Jan 30, 2014)

cydneyjo said:


> I believe that knitting and crochet are crafts especially when used to make clothing or useful household items. When fiber is used to make an item meant to be looked at, rather than used, then (depending on the skill of the creator) it may be considered "art." Arts and Crafts are separate designations.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Buttons said:


> It seems to me that she/he is trying to cause trouble between other kpers. Since this all started, she/he hasn't made one statement to defend herself and is leaving it up too all of you to defend her. She/he does not even say please or thank you and is too demanding. When are you all going to wake up and smell the coffee. You all are feeding into her and that is what she/he wants. Yes, I will leave this post and won't get into this conversation anymore.


Re-read her post! She has, each time, said "please" just answer the question. I have found nothing demanding in her posts. She seems to be trying to simplify the replies. For what reason? Don't know and don't care...it's her right, the same right you have to leave this subject if you choose. Maggie


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

jvallas said:


> Why do you say, "Please just answer the question?"


Small man syndrome, control freak, or tr*ll?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

hildy3 said:


> Re-read her post! She has, each time, said "please" just answer the question. I have found nothing demanding in her posts. She seems to be trying to simplify the replies. For what reason? Don't know and don't care...it's her right, the same right you have to leave this subject if you choose. Maggie


Try asking her a question. Several have and she won't answer. But I guess that's alright with you.


----------



## lyd (Sep 30, 2012)

People be nice, if you don't want to answer just scroll past but please be nice to one another. Yes, it is an art.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

dwernars said:


> I am AMAZED at how fast the OP has mastered the English language !


She didn't have to.


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> It's too nice a day, I don't appreciate "just answer the question" with my coffee. I will not honor a response. So long.


Ditto


----------



## Beve (May 5, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

hildy3 said:


> Re-read her post! She has, each time, said "please" just answer the question. I have found nothing demanding in her posts. She seems to be trying to simplify the replies. For what reason? Don't know and don't care...it's her right, the same right you have to leave this subject if you choose. Maggie


Please can be a demand also.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

I believe VC is learning English, has no ulterior motives, and ought to be treated with a little respect. S/he's trying.


----------



## Ermdog (Apr 24, 2014)

prismaticr said:


> This topic sure has raised many points on both the original question and the method of asking. .
> I am adding that while knitting and crochet are BOTH art and craft. .. my fellow crafters... call this a 'life skill'...
> When life knocks you down, knit or crochet. .
> When life is good, K n C.
> ...


Very diplomatic. Thank you! I too can see that VC has delivery issues. I can also understand some readers getting their undies in a bunch over it. It's really no good trying to control how someone addresses others. Seems like, least said the better.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Try asking her a question. Several have and she won't answer. But I guess that's alright with you.


Or, she CAN"T!! A few of you still don't get it or just don't want to. Maybe she is doing her very best. I am a defender, not an accuser. You like to find fault in small stuff, I like to show kindness.
As to asking her a question...her posts have required none. She asked for opinions and the majority gave theirs. A few of you are in the minority. Thank goodness! Maggie


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

jvallas said:


> Why do you say, "Please just answer the question?"


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

Yes


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

HAHA! Guess I've ben warned by a higher power!

We just had a power surge that took electronics out for the moment. Must have been something I said...I'm outta here. 
See ya' around the corner....Maggie


----------



## Fourel (Jun 25, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

yes it is depending on what you are doing with it


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Please can be a demand also.


Geez! I suggest Alka Seltzer or Maalox for your heartburn.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

hildy3 said:


> HAHA! Guess I've ben warned by a higher power!
> 
> We just had a power surge that took electronics out for the moment. Must have been something I said...I'm outta here.
> See ya' around the corner....Maggie


Yes, you've been warned to quit being so darned nice! :lol:

I think Vintage Crochet may be working on a dissertation about social interaction, and we all play so beautifully into it! Such a variety of reactions! She has had what, 2 posts in this thread? And look at the conversation and personality types it engendered! Well played!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

hildy3 said:


> Or, she CAN"T!! A few of you still don't get it or just don't want to. Maybe she is doing her very best. I am a defender, not an accuser. You like to find fault in small stuff, I like to show kindness.
> As to asking her a question...her posts have required none. She asked for opinions and the majority gave theirs. A few of you are in the minority. Thank goodness! Maggie


What do you mean she CAN'T. She can only demand? Is that what you mean?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

hildy3 said:


> Geez! I suggest Alka Seltzer or Maalox for your heartburn.


Taken into consideration. Not likely to be implemented as I have no heartburn.


----------



## Elder Ellen (Mar 9, 2013)

There is no "yes" or "no" -- the stitches are a craft. An original designed piece might be considered a piece of art, depending on the quality of the workmanship. Duplicating a piece, or following a pattern is a craft.


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

VintageCrochet said:


> Crochet or knitting is art in your opinion? ( please just answer the question )


You don't give your opinion, just demand ours.

You always seem to give rules with all of your posts. So I don't care to play with you.


----------



## Catladysher (Nov 7, 2012)

It is an art...creative art!!


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

hildy3 - I didn't like drama comments and just not reply drama comments. I am only reply good comments. I am agreed with you.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

VintageCrochet said:


> Crochet or knitting is art in your opinion? ( please just answer the question )


YES, Definitely.....


----------



## Cathryn 2ed (Feb 1, 2011)

VintageCrochet said:


> Crochet or knitting is art in your opinion? ( please just answer the question )


According to the dictionary I believe it applies. Art, the quality, production, expression, or realm, according to aesthetic principles, of what is beautiful, appealing, or of more than ordinary significance.


----------



## Janetkee (Jul 8, 2014)

K


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

vintage, no drama seek, no demand make, not art


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

taborhills said:


> vintage, no drama seek, no demand make, not art


My, My, as her English improves, yours deteriorates.

Hey I spelt that correctly without any app. LOL. How are you this fine day. : :roll: :lol:


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

seadog said:


> Can be, but isn't always.


 :thumbup:


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

Haha, thanks winding. Great day here, breeze in trees. Is that art? Just answer, don't discuss.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

taborhills said:


> Haha, thanks winding. Great day here, breeze in trees. Is that art? Just answer, don't discuss.


IDK.


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

GA


----------



## hendrickson (May 28, 2014)

Yes...especially when a knitter sees a picture and uses it to make her own pattern....own colors..own favorite yarn.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Would be nice to know why you want to know.


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

carrottop71 said:


> It's fiber art.


Absolutely.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

sockyarn said:


> Would be nice to know why you want to know.


Let us know what you find out. We are waiting, waiting, waiting. NO pressure...


----------



## gramm (Nov 19, 2013)

I think Vintage Crochet may be working on a dissertation about social interaction, and we all play so beautifully into it! Such a variety of reactions! She has had what, 2 posts in this thread? And look at the conversation and personality types it engendered! Well played![/quote]

I have to agree-I have read quite a few of VC's topics. Most are questions posed the same way. It is interesting to just go thru and read everyone's reactions. Some very positive and some negative. And usually ends in a heated "discussion". 
This is a wonderful group, very talented artists-gifted. I come here and learn so much from all of you, usually someone has already presented the same problem I am having or have had in the past. So many different ways of approaching the problem, one definitely will work for me. 
Maybe VC is learning as well, just a different lesson....


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

VintageCrochet said:


> hildy3 - I didn't like drama comments and just not reply drama comments. I am only reply good comments. I am agreed with you.


Good for you. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

ompuff said:


> Good for you. :thumbup: :thumbup:


What drama?


----------



## Jae (Mar 20, 2012)

Yes,Most definitely


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

All of this chatter to just say "yes" or "no", some pretty uptight about giving a simple answer. Maybe VintageCrochet could pose that as her next question.

Yes.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

When we see VC's post, why do we respond? Just let it pass by and maybe VC will go fined fun some place else.


----------



## bjstatha (Oct 10, 2013)

VintageCrochet said:


> Crochet or knitting is art in your opinion? ( please just answer the question )


I do believe crochet or knitting is art in my opinion. Leisure Art! I think anything you make with your hands is an art. But there are different forms of "art" as you well know. There is fine art, creative art, art made with yarn. go to Pinterest.com and look for knit and crochet art. Interesting!


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

seadog said:


> Can be, but isn't always.


Can be -but rarely.


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

cakes said:


> I am more of a BS artist, are you?


Yup!


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

I... guess it's a stupid question, but... does the original question mean "Are crochet AND knitting art", or does it mean "Which one is art - crochet OR knitting"?


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Yes it is!


----------



## morningdew (Oct 2, 2012)

MaggiMoonwytch said:


> It can be but it isn't always. Kaffe Fassett is an artist. I'm just a knitter who follows a pattern.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PATCHER (Dec 13, 2011)

:thumbup: Definately 
:thumbup:


----------



## imalulu (May 19, 2013)

jvallas said:


> Yes, you've been warned to quit being so darned nice! :lol:
> 
> I think Vintage Crochet may be working on a dissertation about social interaction, and we all play so beautifully into it! Such a variety of reactions! She has had what, 2 posts in this thread? And look at the conversation and personality types it engendered! Well played!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: My thoughts too! A pyschology student looking for materia for her/his thesis?!!?


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

chickkie said:


> Because she wants total control. Don't ask her anything regarding her posts though as there have been several questions asked and never answered


 :thumbup:

I don't play games with control freaks.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

imalulu said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: My thoughts too! A pyschology student looking for materia for her/his thesis?!!?


If not, someone should be. It's kind of fascinating when it's not making me want to scream!


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

ompuff said:


> Good for you. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks you ompuff.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

chickkie said:


> Because she wants total control. Don't ask her anything regarding her posts though as there have been several questions asked and never answered


 I do not bother with her anymore. If I want to add something to a person's request I will and that's it.

:thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

Thanks you everyone reply my question.


----------



## yarncrazy102 (Mar 16, 2013)

It has and always will be an art form. :thumbup:


----------



## tjmartinez2010 (Sep 11, 2012)

yes


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

hildy3 said:


> I'll pose a question to the few of you who give KP a bad rep.
> Why do you pick on Vintage Crochet? I like that she/he says "just answer the question", which most of you did. She/he has belonged only one month and she/he is different in their on way...SO AM I! Aren't you? If you check VC's profile , she/he has had 36 topics and 165 posts.
> I use she/he because I haven't a clue who it is, but I sure
> wish the criticism would stop. To each his own and viva la difference! Maggie


Yes, VC has created 36 topics and has posted 165 (it's up to 170 now) messages, but I ask you - has s/he ever complimented another on their creation, or offered a constructive criticism or advice on a problem someone may have? I think not! It's all about what s/he wants and the demands s/he makes.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

It is an art.


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

seadog said:


> Can be, but isn't always.


 I agree with seadog


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

An art for sure.

Hazel


----------



## Gwenjw (Mar 14, 2013)

Absolutely.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Still, what *was* the question?
Inquiry whether knitting AND crochet are art in the eyes of knitters and crocheters, OR a question about WHICH FORM of fiberwork - knit or crochet - knitters and crocheters would consider art - or possibly which one KP members think as a more important / impressive / creative form?


----------



## Anna3703 (Mar 4, 2012)

VC - Could you tell us what your mother tongue is? What is your native language? And perhaps where your location is? I love people and I love to learn things about them and from them. I speak English, French, Hungarian, German. My mother tongue is Hungarian. I was born and live in Canada. We welcome you here in KP.


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

One has to first ask the question, what is art? The web defines it as: "the expression or application of human creative skill and imagination, typically in a visual form such as painting or sculpture, producing works to be appreciated primarily for their beauty or emotional power." So in my opinion I would have to say a definite, Yes.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

Eleven pages already! Wow! And the final decision is????


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

mgt44 said:


> yes it is art simply because creativity is involved. Even if you follow a pattern, your creativity is involved in the color combinations & yarn that you choose. If we all followed the same pattern, the results would not be identical. Knitting is like making bread, at some point the flour, water & yeast morphs into a heavy loaf; the thin strands of yarn & stitches morph into hat, sweater, blanket, etc.


Even following a pattern--someone artistically created the pattern--don't you agree?


----------



## Alta Grama (Apr 16, 2012)

It bothers me how much anger has been displayed against VC. I've checked her profile and there have been some outright lies posted here about her. She has contributed links, posted some instructions, not to mention the fact she DID thank everyone for the welcomes she received to her first post. It is so easy to jump on a hate bandwagon. We are all free to leave/ignore any post. I think it shows a meanness when we feel the need to criticize someone we don't understand or don't agree with. 

Sorry VC for not honoring your request to just answer the question.


----------



## Babslovesknitting (Dec 31, 2011)

Yes, it is art


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

It can be art... nothing made from a kit or exactly following a pattern.

It must show originality .... creativity.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

gramm said:


> I think Vintage Crochet may be working on a dissertation about social interaction, and we all play so beautifully into it! Such a variety of reactions! She has had what, 2 posts in this thread? And look at the conversation and personality types it engendered! Well played!


I have to agree-I have read quite a few of VC's topics. Most are questions posed the same way. It is interesting to just go thru and read everyone's reactions. Some very positive and some negative. And usually ends in a heated "discussion". 
This is a wonderful group, very talented artists-gifted. I come here and learn so much from all of you, usually someone has already presented the same problem I am having or have had in the past. So many different ways of approaching the problem, one definitely will work for me. 
Maybe VC is learning as well, just a different lesson....[/quote]

I think you are right about someone doing a thesis, either about social interactions among a particular group that share a common interest or she is part of a BIG marketing ploy .
I think it is the first only because I have been to many,many consumer focus groups about products,banking services,trades etc and 99% of them wanted ONLY yes or no answers.
That being said I have not answered her q's because they a rude in tone.
From now on I will pass when ever I see a post from VC. Maybe if the rest of us did the poster will stop treating us as guinea pigs for her "social" interaction studies.


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

seadog said:


> Can be, but isn't always.


I agree--especially when you have to frog, and frog and frog and you finally give up or when something does not look so good when you are done, then you have to wonder how artistic this item looks. But for the most part, yes both crochet and knitting is an art.


----------



## mimizz (Nov 27, 2013)

yes


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

carrottop71 said:


> Did anyone consider this person my have some social disorder that prevents them from interacting with others the way we do.


Yes, I have seen the responses she does give. She is rude and obnoxious. She is very argumentative. And I had a demanding mother, I don't need another one.


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

VintageCrochet said:


> Crochet or knitting is art in your opinion? ( please just answer the question )


Yes. I think Knitting and Crochet fall under this definition.
Art is a basic human instinct for harmony, balance, rhythm. Art, as creativity, is something humans must do by their very nature (i.e., no other species creates art), and is therefore beyond utility.
The quality, production, expression, or realm, according to aesthetic principles, of what is beautiful, appealing, or of more than ordinary significance. 
The expression or application of human creative skill and imagination, typically in a visual form such as painting or sculpture, producing works to be appreciated primarily for their beauty or emotional power.


----------



## strangeturtle (Oct 13, 2011)

has anyone else thought that perhaps VC is a Lawyer. Yes or No sir just yes or no.


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

Alta Grama said:


> It bothers me how much anger has been displayed against VC. I've checked her profile and there have been some outright lies posted here about her. She has contributed links, posted some instructions, not to mention the fact she DID thank everyone for the welcomes she received to her first post. It is so easy to jump on a hate bandwagon. We are all free to leave/ignore any post. I think it shows a meanness when we feel the need to criticize someone we don't understand or don't agree with.
> 
> Sorry VC for not honoring your request to just answer the question.


Thanks and you are right about who I am and yes I did share a different way as not like others. Thanks again.


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

Depends on the purpose of the item made.


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

cydneyjo said:


> I believe that knitting and crochet are crafts especially when used to make clothing or useful household items. When fiber is used to make an item meant to be looked at, rather than used, then (depending on the skill of the creator) it may be considered "art." Arts and Crafts are separate designations.


Very good answer, better than mine.


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

hildy3 said:


> I'll pose a question to the few of you who give KP a bad rep.
> Why do you pick on Vintage Crochet? I like that she/he says "just answer the question", which most of you did. She/he has belonged only one month and she/he is different in their on way...SO AM I! Aren't you? If you check VC's profile , she/he has had 36 topics and 165 posts.
> I use she/he because I haven't a clue who it is, but I sure
> wish the criticism would stop. To each his own and viva la difference! Maggie


I totally agree, and she does say please and thank you.


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

Charlotte80 said:


> I totally agree, and she does say please and thank you.


But only when you agree with her and do everything HER way.


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

StitchDesigner said:


> But only when you agree with her and do everything HER way.


StitchDesigner - Read this from Alta Grama quote:



Alta Grama said:


> It bothers me how much anger has been displayed against VC. I've checked her profile and there have been some outright lies posted here about her. She has contributed links, posted some instructions, not to mention the fact she DID thank everyone for the welcomes she received to her first post. It is so easy to jump on a hate bandwagon. We are all free to leave/ignore any post. I think it shows a meanness when we feel the need to criticize someone we don't understand or don't agree with.
> 
> Sorry VC for not honoring your request to just answer the question.


----------



## Elder Ellen (Mar 9, 2013)

One could ask the same question about cooking, gardening, painting, or any number of activities. I believe it's a matter of creativity, quality, and beauty. The answer lies with the beholders -- each one is entitled to an opinion and many of them express theirs. In some instances a crafter might create a piece of art while following his/her craft, or, so the majority of spectators say. Others can, and often do, express a different feeling about the piece. If the majority continue to be in agreement as the creator produces more and more pieces of his/her work, he/she may be considered an artist by some or a craftsman by others. Historians and critics don't always agree but the fact that certain works continue to be admired long after their creator has passed, has something to do with the final vertict.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Yes! Absolutely!!


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

jvallas said:


> Why do you say, "Please just answer the question?"


 :thumbup: I wonder about that also.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

jvallas said:


> Why do you say, "Please just answer the question?"


Because she doesn't want questions like this.
Some very negative discussions are started like this!


----------



## Scotti (Aug 16, 2014)

In the right hands it is.


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Yes, without question.


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Yes, without question.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Isabel said:


> Very good answer, better than mine.


Thank you.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Why do you ask? I will not answer your question because you refuse to answer our questions.

A forum is a discussion group not simply a panel to answer your questions.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

StitchDesigner said:


> Yes, I have seen the responses she does give. She is rude and obnoxious. She is very argumentative. And I had a demanding mother, I don't need another one.


This surprises me, "Designer" and contradicts your bible quotation. Please, give an example of when VC was rude,
obnoxious and argumentative. I cannot find any of it in her posts. Maggie


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

StitchDesigner said:


> Yes, I have seen the responses she does give. She is rude and obnoxious. She is very argumentative. And I had a demanding mother, I don't need another one.


This really shocks me, "Designer" and contradicts your bible quote. Please, give an example of when she has been rude, obnoxious and argumentative. Maggie


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

VintageCrochet said:


> Crochet or knitting is art in your opinion? ( please just answer the question )


And what is your opinion VintageCrochet?


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

VintageCrochet said:


> Crochet or knitting is art in your opinion? ( please just answer the question )


In my opinion, can be CRAFT, but can be ART too. Depends if I blindly, mechanically follow somebody's creativity, or if I put my soul, imagination, creativity in it. I think in the same way about cooking. If I cook a regular meal, that is cooking; If I make an attractive creation to please not only the taste buds, but eyes too, that is an art, a Culinary Art. Extending this, if my house has the necessary furniture for practical use, is a furnished house; if my house is furnished with taste and you can see my own "signature" in it, which will differentiate my house from any other, that is Art.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Alta Grama said:


> It bothers me how much anger has been displayed against VC. I've checked her profile and there have been some outright lies posted here about her. She has contributed links, posted some instructions, not to mention the fact she DID thank everyone for the welcomes she received to her first post. It is so easy to jump on a hate bandwagon. We are all free to leave/ignore any post. I think it shows a meanness when we feel the need to criticize someone we don't understand or don't agree with.
> 
> Sorry VC for not honoring your request to just answer the question.


I really want to answer the question, and I really don't understand it - or am not sure that I understand it right. Won't you tell me which is the correct interpretation - so I can answer, as asked?


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

misellen said:


> Why do you ask? I will not answer your question because you refuse to answer our questions.
> 
> A forum is a discussion group not simply a panel to answer your questions.


First,so far you have not asked her a question to answer.
Second, we are a discussion panel, yes, if you want to take part, but it isn't a must.
Check the stats under Topics and you will find very few people respond to the number who read the posts...43/250, 15/1493, 61/3906,1/444, etc.. We are almost 120,000 members and everybody does not actively participate. 
Look at your own figures, you don't respond to every post...

Be careful that you don't break an ankle when you jump to conclusions! Maggie


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

grandmasheryl said:


> I think you are right about someone doing a thesis, either about social interactions among a particular group that share a common interest or she is part of a BIG marketing ploy .
> I think it is the first only because I have been to many,many consumer focus groups about products,banking services,trades etc and 99% of them wanted ONLY yes or no answers.
> That being said I have not answered her q's because they a rude in tone.
> From now on I will pass when ever I see a post from VC. Maybe if the rest of us did the poster will stop treating us as guinea pigs for her "social" interaction studies.


So you buy into the thesis...and you're sure that there is something underhanded going on here...my, my, my, sure glad I don't need someone else to think for me. Maggie


----------



## Blinda (Aug 15, 2012)

To all of you who have turned this into a hate post I say SHAME ON YOU. Get a life. What do you care why she asks? If you don't like the question MOVE ON. 
This isn't your personal living room. If you don't like the people here LEAVE. If you can't play nice LEAVE. 
I have never been so ashamed of a group of fellow crafters in my life. 
Those of you who complain complain complain about her, look at your hand with the pointer finger pointing at her. There are THREE fingers pointing back at YOU.
Grow up. Be nice. It doesn't cost anything and you might just be able to get off the high blood pressure meds.

I am sorry VC, really sorry. Believe me, all knitters and crocheters are not so narrow minded. MOST are a very loving, giving community of people. Don't let these few morons ruin this group for you.
And yes, I do believe knitting & crocheting is art!


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> I really want to answer the question, and I really don't understand it - or am not sure that I understand it right. Won't you tell me which is the correct interpretation - so I can answer, as asked?


Miss Handy..., she wants to know if we consider Crocheting / Knitting a form of ART.
It was a simple question and we could answer her simply : YES or NO. Or to ignore, but unfortunately her question and the way she expressed herself, created so many answers. Some of them not really kind...
It hurt to see that some people are going ballistic against her.


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

Blinda said:


> To all of you who have turned this into a hate post I say SHAME ON YOU. Get a life. What do you care why she asks? If you don't like the question MOVE ON.
> This isn't your personal living room. If you don't like the people here LEAVE. If you can't play nice LEAVE.
> I have never been so ashamed of a group of fellow crafters in my life.
> Those of you who complain complain complain about her, look at your hand with the pointer finger pointing at her. There are THREE fingers pointing back at YOU.
> ...


Thanks you. Your message is out there to share.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

strangeturtle said:


> has anyone else thought that perhaps VC is a Lawyer. Yes or No sir just yes or no.


Even lawyers have more couth.


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

Thanks you everyone answer my question.


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

Blinda said:


> To all of you who have turned this into a hate post I say SHAME ON YOU. Get a life. What do you care why she asks? If you don't like the question MOVE ON.
> This isn't your personal living room. If you don't like the people here LEAVE. If you can't play nice LEAVE.
> I have never been so ashamed of a group of fellow crafters in my life.
> Those of you who complain complain complain about her, look at your hand with the pointer finger pointing at her. There are THREE fingers pointing back at YOU.
> ...


.

BLINDA, you are now my HERO.  :lol:  ;-)


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

annacovasa said:


> Miss Handy..., she wants to know if we consider Crocheting / Knitting a form of ART.
> It was a simple question and we could answer her simply : YES or NO. Or to ignore, but unfortunately her question and the way she expressed herself, created so many answers. Some of them not really kind...


Annacovasa, you are also my HERO.  :lol:  ;-)


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

Toby's Mom said:


> Annacovasa, you are also my HERO.  :lol:  ;-)


Thank you so much! Very kind of you!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

misellen said:


> Why do you ask? I will not answer your question because you refuse to answer our questions.
> 
> *A forum is a discussion group* not simply a panel to answer your questions.


And it's the discussions on KP that fascinate me daily! If I wanted to just answer direct questions - especially ones that are unasnwerable such as this one - I'd go back to school and get graded on my answers. No discussion of art versus craft can be answered definitively. Ever.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

jvallas said:


> If not, someone should be. It's kind of fascinating when it's not making me want to scream!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

VintageCrochet said:


> Crochet or knitting is art in your opinion? ( please just answer the question )


Dear Vintage,
Please don't let your self upset for the many reactions. We are human, we can react in a certain way TODAY and in a totally way TOMORROW to the same thing .
As I see you are newer in our "family"... I am here for longer and believe me, we have here really really really nice people. You will agree with me in time. So, my dear, head up and go forward...

Against all odds, you are welcome and loved! And we embrace the differences...
Anna


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

When I first saw the KP user name "Vintage Crochet", I expected to 'meet' someone interested in vintage crochet patterns and the resurrection thereof. Such as this other discussion that never seemed to 'take off': http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-279472-1.html
And the link offered there, lead to other links and eventually to a 169-page book that's 99 years old, long out of copyright and fully digitized at: http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?id=loc.ark:/13960/t8hd8nv0w;view=1up;seq=1
*That* is what the words 'vintage crochet' bring to _my_ mind. Interestingly, in that book, there are no separations between knitting, crocheting, and other yarny methods of play.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> When I first saw the KP user name "Vintage Crochet", I expected to 'meet' someone interested in vintage crochet patterns and the resurrection thereof. Such as this other discussion that never seemed to 'take off': http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-279472-1.html
> And the link offered there, lead to other links and eventually to a 169-page book that's 99 years old, long out of copyright and fully digitized at: http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?id=loc.ark:/13960/t8hd8nv0w;view=1up;seq=1
> *That* is what the words 'vintage crochet' bring to _my_ mind. Interestingly, in that book, there are no separations between knitting, crocheting, and other yarny methods of play.


 :thumbup:


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

This is a challenge to all of you who have been mean and critical to Vintage Crochet.
Do you remember Christopher Reeve (Superman)?
Now, do you remember his condition after being thrown from his horse. Paralyzed from neck down, head in a brace, breathing tube so he could talk. He used a computer with a pencil held in his mouth. GOT THE PICTURE?
Now, add to that English is not your first language, then find a nice place like KP and all those kind people and decide to try to participate as best you can. 
There are many people who are trying desperately to "come back" from debilitating strokes or accidents and are going through what Chris did. Do you know one of them? Maybe you do. Think about it. Maggie


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

hildy3 said:


> This is a challenge to all of you who have been mean and critical to Vintage Crochet.
> Do you remember Christopher Reeve (Superman)?
> Now, do you remember his condition after being thrown from his horse. Paralyzed from neck down, head in a brace, breathing tube so he could talk. He used a computer with a pencil held in his mouth. GOT THE PICTURE?
> Now, add to that English is not your first language, then find a nice place like KP and all those kind people and decide to try to participate as best you can.
> There are many people who are trying desperately to "come back" from debilitating strokes or accidents and are going through what Chris did. Do you know one of them? Maybe you do. Think about it. Maggie


With Toby's Mom's permission, I will say what she told me:"YOU ARE MY HERO!" You really are!


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

Methinks she likes to ask an "innocent" ambiguous question and then watch it evolve into people getting all riled up. Much ado about nothing.....


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

annacovasa said:


> Dear Vintage,
> Please don't let your self upset for the many reactions. We are human, we can react in a certain way TODAY and in a totally way TOMORROW to the same thing .
> As I see you are newer in our "family"... I am here for longer and believe me, we have here really really really nice people. You will agree with me in time. So, my dear, head up and go forward...
> 
> ...


Anna, that was so very nice of you and I agree with you completely. Yes, she has been here only a month and I hope she stays with us. Your kind words were very timely, Anna. Bless you...Maggie


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

hildy3 said:


> Anna, that was so very nice of you and I agree with you completely. Yes, she has been here only a month and I hope she stays with us. Your kind words were very timely, Anna. Bless you...Maggie


Thank You Maggie. I meant every word I said! Bless you too!


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Blinda said:


> To all of you who have turned this into a hate post I say SHAME ON YOU. Get a life. What do you care why she asks? If you don't like the question MOVE ON.
> This isn't your personal living room. If you don't like the people here LEAVE. If you can't play nice LEAVE.
> I have never been so ashamed of a group of fellow crafters in my life.
> Those of you who complain complain complain about her, look at your hand with the pointer finger pointing at her. There are THREE fingers pointing back at YOU.
> ...


WOOHOO!!! Blinda, I love you! Maggie


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

yes :thumbup:


----------



## Loniegal (Nov 28, 2013)

I don't know. What do you think VintageCrochet?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

gma11331 said:


> Methinks she likes to ask an "innocent" ambiguous question and then watch it evolve into people getting all riled up. Much ado about nothing.....


And we all fall prey every time!


----------



## Cheryl1814 (Feb 7, 2013)

ABSOLUTELY!


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

hildy3 said:


> This is a challenge to all of you who have been mean and critical to Vintage Crochet.
> Do you remember Christopher Reeve (Superman)?
> Now, do you remember his condition after being thrown from his horse. Paralyzed from neck down, head in a brace, breathing tube so he could talk. He used a computer with a pencil held in his mouth. GOT THE PICTURE?
> Now, add to that English is not your first language, then find a nice place like KP and all those kind people and decide to try to participate as best you can.
> There are many people who are trying desperately to "come back" from debilitating strokes or accidents and are going through what Chris did. Do you know one of them? Maybe you do. Think about it. Maggie


It is not her 'language problem' that bothers me. It is her insistence that we "just answer the question" which is rude.

It also bothers me that she does not ever answer any one else's questions. Not even to clarify her own question. Also rude.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

misellen said:


> It is not her 'language problem' that bothers me. It is her insistence the we "just answer the question" which is rude.
> 
> It also bothers me that she does not ever answer any one else questions. Not even to clarify her own question. Also rude.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ginnyM1W2A3 (Jun 6, 2012)

ompuff said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lal (Aug 18, 2013)

Fiber Art, of course


----------



## knittin'again (Mar 30, 2013)

When I just follow someone else's pattern its a craft, rarely an art for me.


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Yes


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Blinda said:


> To all of you who have turned this into a hate post I say SHAME ON YOU. Get a life. What do you care why she asks? If you don't like the question MOVE ON.
> This isn't your personal living room. If you don't like the people here LEAVE. If you can't play nice LEAVE.
> I have never been so ashamed of a group of fellow crafters in my life.
> Those of you who complain complain complain about her, look at your hand with the pointer finger pointing at her. There are THREE fingers pointing back at YOU.
> ...


Maybe you should take your own advice? Please just do that. No drama.


----------



## j-krau1 (Apr 7, 2011)

knittin'again said:


> When I just follow someone else's pattern its a craft, rarely an art for me.


Ah but it becomes art when we add our own touches to make it special!

Janet, Mpls


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Loniegal said:


> I don't know. What do you think VintageCrochet?


Yes Vintage Crochet, please do tell us what you think


----------



## maleknitter (Jun 19, 2013)

People, people, people, What's wrong with you? If you don't like the posting just skip over it. Nothing says that you HAVE to read and or respond to everything that is posted. 
I myself do not care to read the daily postings from SL so I just skip them. There's plenty on this forum to keep me happy without getting myself turned into a upset state of mind. Life is good.....ENJOY it. (then again, there are those who relish the opportunity to get up tight.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

maleknitter said:


> People, people, people, What's wrong with you? If you don't like the posting just skip over it. Nothing says that you HAVE to read and or respond to everything that is posted.
> I myself do not care to read the daily postings from SL so I just skip them. There's plenty on this forum to keep me happy without getting myself turned into a upset state of mind. Life is good.....ENJOY it. (then again, there are those who relish the opportunity to get up tight.


Why are you scolding adults? Maybe you need to take your own advice?


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

maleknitter said:


> People, people, people, What's wrong with you? If you don't like the posting just skip over it. Nothing says that you HAVE to read and or respond to everything that is posted.
> I myself do not care to read the daily postings from SL so I just skip them. There's plenty on this forum to keep me happy without getting myself turned into a upset state of mind. Life is good.....ENJOY it. (then again, there are those who relish the opportunity to get up tight.


Maleknitter is sounds to me like your the one getting up tight.


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

I personally don't care or judge why people ask certain questions on this forum. 
I don't care if they ask to be know-it-alls or nosey or preachy.
I don't care what moniker or avatar they choose to allow themselves to be known on this forum.
I read and decide FOR MYSELF if the comment or question is deemed BY ME to be answered.
If I think it is an underhanded or useless question,I PASS.

Why is it so hard for some folks to understand that this forum is not about chastising or demeaning regardless of what some people write? I just do not understand what is going on. For instance the comment about monikers. Mine is Toby's Mom - for my adored dog. It has nothing to do with knitting or crochet, both of which I am still blissfully inadequate in. Who cares if VintageCrochet knows nothing about crochet, maybe she is learning, we do not know her life or circumstance. We are here to share and learn. 
I did not want to once again comment about these issues that come up, but mean spirited attitudes drives me nuts!
I am sure I will now be the next "target", because every comment becomes titfortat. 
How about if in the future you just ignore questions or comments that you deem stupid or planted? This would included my comment.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

misellen said:


> Maleknitter is sounds to me like your the one getting up tight.


Yeah all of sudden shows up on page 16. Really?


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Blinda said:


> To all of you who have turned this into a hate post I say SHAME ON YOU. Get a life. What do you care why she asks? If you don't like the question MOVE ON.
> This isn't your personal living room. If you don't like the people here LEAVE. If you can't play nice LEAVE.
> I have never been so ashamed of a group of fellow crafters in my life.
> Those of you who complain complain complain about her, look at your hand with the pointer finger pointing at her. There are THREE fingers pointing back at YOU.
> ...


Dear Blinda,

I'd like to respond to your post. It is my understanding this is a forum we belong to where discussion is encouraged and everyone is entitled to their opinion. For you to scold and dismiss those of us who have a different idea ("SHAME ON YOU", "Get a life", "MOVE ON") is uncalled for and heavy handed.

I, for one, resent your apologizing for me and I think it's you who needs to rethink their position, you are not in charge!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Toby's Mom said:


> I personally don't care or judge why people ask certain questions on this forum.
> I don't care if they ask to be know-it-alls or nosey or preachy.
> I don't care what moniker or avatar they choose to allow themselves to be known on this forum.
> I read and decide FOR MYSELF if the comment or question is deemed BY ME to be answered.
> ...


For someone who doesn't care you spend some time on your post. JS.


----------



## Elder Ellen (Mar 9, 2013)

I read the original post thinking that the writer wanted KPers to stick with the question and not wander off into other subjects as so often happens. The "yes" and "no" part is almost impossible given the way the question was presented, and that might be because English is not her mother-tongue. I believe that some of the KP answers are a lot more offensive than the question that was presented. I don't recall her other posts but I received some unpleasant remarks when I tried to make a point recently, so I'm not terribly surprised that some of our group reacted this way. Too bad that it happened.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Elder Ellen said:


> I read the original post thinking that the writer wanted KPers to stick with the question and not wander off into other subjects as so often happens. The "yes" and "no" part is almost impossible given the way the question was presented, and that might be because English is not her mother-tongue. I believe that some of the KP answers are a lot more offensive than the question that was presented. I don't recall her other posts but I received some unpleasant remarks when I tried to make a point recently, so I'm not terribly surprised that some of our group reacted this way. Too bad that it happened.


I don't believe for one minute that English ISN'T her mother tongue. Why won't she tells us what it is? You need to read her posts closely. As several have said here her syntax is perfectly English.


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

Toby's Mom - Thanks you. I do lots of thinking question on knitting or crochet. It works for me to think and try something out the box thinking skills. I am still not involve drama or off topic comments. People should learn that I am not reply off comments at all. 

So thanks for help out and I am here only a month to sharing out there with different new ideas to share. I did sharing my new idea is windmill granny square and it works to most people to learn something new.


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> For someone who doesn't care you spend some time on your post. JS.


Because what I DO CARE ABOUT is mean spirited attitudes.


----------



## Loniegal (Nov 28, 2013)

This whole thread is getting downright silly!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Toby's Mom said:


> Because what I DO CARE ABOUT is mean spirited attitudes.


So why not just say that. And who cares anyway?


----------



## Alta Grama (Apr 16, 2012)

Toby's Mom said:


> I personally don't care or judge why people ask certain questions on this forum.
> I don't care if they ask to be know-it-alls or nosey or preachy.
> I don't care what moniker or avatar they choose to allow themselves to be known on this forum.
> I read and decide FOR MYSELF if the comment or question is deemed BY ME to be answered.
> ...


👍 😎


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Patian said:


> Dear Blinda,
> 
> I'd like to respond to your post. It is my understanding this is a forum we belong to where discussion is encouraged and everyone is entitled to their opinion. For you to scold and dismiss those of us who have a different idea ("SHAME ON YOU", "Get a life", "MOVE ON") is uncalled for and heavy handed.
> 
> I, for one, resent your apologizing for me and I think it's you who needs to rethink their position, you are not in charge!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

I did read the one rule on this kp and it is said:

- Please be polite.

That all some people had to forgot the rule to be polite to others.


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

VintageCrochet said:


> Toby's Mom - Thanks you. I do lots of thinking question on knitting or crochet. It works for me to think and try something out the box thinking skills. I am still not involve drama or off topic comments. People should learn that I am not reply off comments at all.
> 
> So thanks for help out and I am here only a month to sharing out there with different new ideas to share. I did sharing my new idea is windmill granny square and it works to most people to learn something new.


VintageCrochet, I am happy to hear that you are not discouraged. Please continue to stay off drama and off topic comments. I was trying but frustration while observing such negativity got to me and I had to comment anyway. 
I have to try harder to keep my mouth shut.
Toby's Mom


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

VintageCrochet said:


> I did read the one rule on this kp and it is said:
> 
> - Please be polite.
> 
> That all some people had to forgot the rule to be polite to others.


Demanding that we do things your way is not polite. Start with yourself before you decide to tell us how to act.

You can start to be polite by answering some of our questions.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

VintageCrochet said:


> I did read the one rule on this kp and it is said:
> 
> - Please be polite.
> 
> That all some people had to forgot the rule to be polite to others.


VC the first one who forgot to "be polite" was you!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

misellen said:


> VC the first one who forgot to "be polite" was you!


Right on..........


----------



## lorraine 55 (Aug 8, 2011)

lyd said:


> People be nice, if you don't want to answer just scroll past but please be nice to one another. Yes, it is an art.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dee in DM (Apr 22, 2014)

Yes it is - how could we doubt it as we look at all of the beautiful projects that are displayed on this site!


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

I don't know what VC thinks but yes, I consider it an art form. 

And now I am off to get dinner then read for a while before bed.


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

yes


----------



## Loniegal (Nov 28, 2013)

VintageCrochet said:


> Toby's Mom - Thanks you. I do lots of thinking question on knitting or crochet. It works for me to think and try something out the box thinking skills. I am still not involve drama or off topic comments. People should learn that I am not reply off comments at all.
> 
> So thanks for help out and I am here only a month to sharing out there with different new ideas to share. I did sharing my new idea is windmill granny square and it works to most people to learn something new.


My question to you was NOT "off topic" but you still did not answer it. Why should I give you my opinion, if you will not give your own opinion, on the subject that you introduced?


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Maleknitter...Give it up, you will never get thru to them.
They HAVE to be right all the time. I have yet to read anything offensive in "please, just answer the question".
And, look how many short, to the point answers we got today!
Proves a point...maybe we should all adopt the phrase. I, frankly, like it..short and sweet. If your username denotes you are a male, you know what I mean. Men get right to the point...women (yes, me) have to embellish. I think VC is a male for that reason..."Just the facts, Mam" (courtesy of Sgt.Friday). See ya' 'round the corner....Maggie


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Elder Ellen said:


> I read the original post thinking that the writer wanted KPers to stick with the question and not wander off into other subjects as so often happens. The "yes" and "no" part is almost impossible given the way the question was presented, and that might be because English is not her mother-tongue. I believe that some of the KP answers are a lot more offensive than the question that was presented. I don't recall her other posts but I received some unpleasant remarks when I tried to make a point recently, so I'm not terribly surprised that some of our group reacted this way. Too bad that it happened.


Who but a native speaker says "works for me" That is not an intuitive statement. That is a typical native speakers syntax. I believe that's some of our biggest beef with VC is that she tries to impersonate some thing she is not.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

hildy3 said:


> Maleknitter...Give it up, you will never get thru to them.
> They HAVE to be right all the time. I have yet to read anything offensive in "please, just answer the question".
> And, look how many short, to the point answers we got today!
> Proves a point...maybe we should all adopt the phrase. I, frankly, like it..short and sweet. If your username denotes you are a male, you know what I mean. Men get right to the point...women (yes, me) have to embellish. I think VC is a male for that reason..."Just the facts, Mam" (courtesy of Sgt.Friday). See ya' 'round the corner....Maggie


Then why aren't you just answering the question?


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

misellen said:


> VC the first one who forgot to "be polite" was you!


Not so!!! He said "please, just answer the question". That's all...you lose. Maggie


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

hildy3 said:


> Not so!!! He said "please, just answer the question". That's all...you lose. Maggie


Again Can you Please stop scolding adults. Please please please and don't go off topic. The topic is Crochet or knitting is art in your opinion. No drama please. Please just answer the question posed in the first post Nothing else. Anything else is drama.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

hildy3 said:


> Not so!!! He said "please, just answer the question". That's all...you lose. Maggie


Who needs to be right?


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

Toby's Mom said:


> VintageCrochet, I am happy to hear that you are not discouraged. Please continue to stay off drama and off topic comments. I was trying but frustration while observing such negativity got to me and I had to comment anyway.
> I have to try harder to keep my mouth shut.
> Toby's Mom


Yeah, thanks you.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

annacovasa said:


> Miss Handy..., she wants to know if we consider Crocheting / Knitting a form of ART.
> It was a simple question and we could answer her simply : YES or NO. Or to ignore, but unfortunately her question and the way she expressed herself, created so many answers. Some of them not really kind...
> It hurt to see that some people are going ballistic against her.


My question wasn't about the discussion WHY the original question was asked.

I just wanted to understand if the original question meant "Are knitting and crochet art", or "Is knitting art, OR is crochet art?" 
I just don't / didn't understand, probably, correctly the original question and am trying to ask - do, in the form that it was asked, it imply that the two are... sort of together, or is one oppose the other?


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Then why aren't you just answering the question?


Question? What question? Oh, way back when...well, I've been defending a "newbie" against people like you.


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

My response to a post about "positive people" [why someone new to KP enjoys it] included my statement that the forum shows that knitters are like everyone else, no better and no worse. I reckon that fits here. I'll amend "knitters" with "yarn people," haha.


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

People should know this. 

We write on our own English style.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

hildy3 said:


> Question? What question? Oh, way back when...well, I've been defending a "newbie" against people like you.


Maybe it's the newbie? Could that be possible. If you like being scammed go for it. I think the newbie is a scam.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

VintageCrochet said:


> People should know this.
> 
> We write on our own English style.


When English is your mother tongue. Yes.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

hildy3 said:


> Question? What question? Oh, way back when...well, I've been defending a "newbie" against people like you.


Why are you the knight in shining armour?


----------



## lpeni (May 9, 2011)

I love this sight and you ladies have taught me wonderful things. Most of you are very sharing with your knowledge. Now reading this forum makes me wonder why I stay on here. I can't believe that this is ADULT ladies on here. If you know that VC is trying to cause trouble why do you stay, read and comment. I don't know why you would let her/him bother you. Move on when you see that name, It's better for your blood pressure and your health.


----------



## Anna3703 (Mar 4, 2012)

Yaahoooo! 18 pages.....and counting !!!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

lpeni said:


> I love this sight and you ladies have taught me wonderful things. Most of you are very sharing with your knowledge. Now reading this forum makes me wonder why I stay on here. I can't believe that this is ADULT ladies on here. If you know that VC is trying to cause trouble why do you stay, read and comment. I don't know why you would let her/him bother you. Move on when you see that name, It's better for your blood pressure and your health.


And you commented, WHY?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Anna3703 said:


> Yaahoooo! 18 pages.....and counting !!!


I wonder if anyone has noticed that VC knows how to use ( ) correctly. Interesting.


----------



## lpeni (May 9, 2011)

Blinda said:


> To all of you who have turned this into a hate post I say SHAME ON YOU. Get a life. What do you care why she asks? If you don't like the question MOVE ON.
> This isn't your personal living room. If you don't like the people here LEAVE. If you can't play nice LEAVE.
> I have never been so ashamed of a group of fellow crafters in my life.
> Those of you who complain complain complain about her, look at your hand with the pointer finger pointing at her. There are THREE fingers pointing back at YOU.
> ...


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> My question wasn't about the discussion WHY the original question was asked.
> 
> I just wanted to understand if the original question meant "Are knitting and crochet art", or "Is knitting art, OR is crochet art?"
> I just don't / didn't understand, probably, correctly the original question and am trying to ask - do, in the form that it was asked, it imply that the two are... sort of together, or is one oppose the other?


I THINK she wanted to know if BOTH are considered ART in our opinion. Maybe her first language is not English (neither mine), or she just did not pay attention to the wording. 
I am for 5 years in USA, and I don't want to be mean, but I saw so many natives not talking correctly their own language. I name this " torturing the language". This can happen in any country, with any language... I noticed these kind of things in my country of origin too.

I understand your confusion ( lack of better term)...


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Oh, I don't really care if it's not her / his first language or what - it's my third and I don't and haven't been living in an english speaking country. I felt confused - and wanted to find out if I somehow misunderstood the phrasing - because, the way it was phrased, I really thought (possibly misspelled... might be taught. *blush*) it meant which one is art, one OR the other? - and than - because of the answers it got - I went to the conclusion that, well, for some reason this is some sort of phrasing I am totally unfamiliar with and can be used in a way I might misunderstand in other situations.


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Oh, I don't really care if it's not her / his first language or what - it's my third and I don't and haven't been living in an english speaking country. I felt confused - and wanted to find out if I somehow misunderstood the phrasing - because, the way it was phrased, I really thought (possibly misspelled... might be taught. *blush*) it meant which one is art, one OR the other? - and than - because of the answers it got - I went to the conclusion that, well, for some reason this is some sort of phrasing I am totally unfamiliar with and can be used in a way I might misunderstand in other situations.


I understand. Totally understand! 
To me, English is my 5th language.


----------



## Frances14 (Aug 1, 2012)

O for heavens sake, give it a rest. Talk about a witch hunt.

Jenny x


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Frances14 said:


> O for heavens sake, give it a rest. Talk about a witch hunt.
> 
> Jenny x


Are you from the East or the West?


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Frances14 said:


> O for heavens sake, give it a rest. Talk about a witch hunt.
> 
> Jenny x


Well, when the broom fits....


----------



## Frances14 (Aug 1, 2012)

Are you talking to me?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Frances14 said:


> Are you talking to me?


When we quote you I'm thinking we are talking to you. What do you think?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Frances14 said:


> O for heavens sake, give it a rest. Talk about a witch hunt.
> 
> Jenny x


No, not a witch-hunt. It's our very own KP soap opera.


----------



## Frances14 (Aug 1, 2012)

Childish with a capital C. I am out. Goodnight


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Frances14 said:


> Childish with a capital C. I am out. Goodnight


Nighty Nighty.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Talk about confusion. Someone who posts under the name Frances but signs her posts "Jenny"? How are we supposed to know who we're talking to?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

jbandsma said:


> Talk about confusion. Someone who posts under the name Frances but signs her posts "Jenny"? How are we supposed to know who we're talking to?


Listen, from the very beginning we haven't known what's going on. Did you really think it would get clearer. ROFLMAO at the irony of it all. LOL


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

annacovasa said:


> I THINK she wanted to know if BOTH are considered ART in our opinion. Maybe her first language is not English (neither mine), or she just did not pay attention to the wording.
> I am for 5 years in USA, and I don't want to be mean, but I saw so many natives not talking correctly their own language. I name this " torturing the language". This can happen in any country, with any language... I noticed these kind of things in my country of origin too.


I have a friend from Shanghai who writes like VintageCrochet.
Has being in the US for 25 years and still has trouble writing in English, still has trouble with speaking English correctly. It is difficult for many people from Asia to speak fluently in other languages. Asian culture is generally low in self disclosure, both verbally and non-verbally. So it is possible this person expresses themselves thus and does not need to justify why. We have an individualistic society (witness how we are expressing ourselves in this forum). They come from a collectivist society where expressions are less obvious. This issue would have made interesting conversation, instead of the one we ended up with.


----------



## maleknitter (Jun 19, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> Yeah all of sudden shows up on page 16. Really?


Well, excuse me for not keeping my nose in the forum all day but I do have other things that keep me occupied during the day. 
At least page 16 is better than page 17 isn't it. Should I have posted on page 1 or 2? I would have if I had read the posting earlier and discovered what a bunch of idots there are here.
At least you keep me amused with your silly priorities in some other persons thoughts and questions.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Toby's Mom said:


> I have a friend from Shanghai who writes like VintageCrochet.
> Has being in the US for 25 years and still has trouble writing in English, still has trouble with speaking English correctly. It is difficult for many people from Asia to speak fluently in other languages. Asian culture is generally low in self disclosure, both verbally and non-verbally. So it is possible this person expresses themselves thus and does not need to justify why. We have an individualistic society (witness how we are expressing ourselves in this forum). They come from a collectivist society where expressions are less obvious. This issue would have made interesting conversation, instead of the one we ended up with.


That's the whole crux of the issue. VC doesn't have trouble. She just wants what she wants when she wants it. BTW she has told us she is not Asian. Try another excuse for her.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

annacovasa said:


> I understand. Totally understand!
> To me, English is my 5th language.


*BOW*


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

maleknitter said:


> Well, excuse me for not keeping my nose in the forum all day but I do have other things that keep me occupied during the day.
> At least page 16 is better than page 17 isn't it. Should I have posted on page 1 or 2? I would have if I had read the posting earlier and discovered what a bunch of idots there are here.
> At least you keep me amused with your silly priorities in some other persons thoughts and questions.


Idiots, eh. Birds of feather. So you've joined a bunch of idiots. Welcome. You'll fit right in.


----------



## maleknitter (Jun 19, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> Idiots, eh. Birds of feather. So you've joined a bunch of idiots. Welcome. You'll fit right in.


Your response makes no sense. Seems you have been doing nothing but bashing all day. You need to get a life.

BTW...All we know about your location is that your in your house. Are you ashamed of your location that you can't even mention what part of the world your in? You have no room to slander anyone as to there nationality. And what difference does it make if the person is good at English or not. If they speak another language and are attempting to communicate in English you have to give them credit. I wish I knew more than just one language. How fluent are you in other languages?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

maleknitter said:


> Your response makes no sense. Seems you have been doing nothing but bashing all day. You need to get a life.
> 
> BTW...All we know about your location is that your in your house. Are you ashamed of your location that you can't even mention what part of the world your in? You have no room to slander anyone as to there nationality. And what difference does it make if the person is good at English or not. If they speak another language and are attempting to communicate in English you have to give them credit. I wish I knew more than just one language. How fluent are you in other languages?


I don't think someone who's on the highway should throw stones do you. You called us idiots. I just wondered what type of person would want to associate with idiots? Geez man you've got yourself all worked up about a bunch of idiots. Wow just wow.

Did you miss the posts where many have said her first tongue is English. Her syntax is English, Her spelling is impeccable, in English? If it walks like a duck, and quacks like a duck. Guess what it might be a DUCK.

As for where I live what business is it of yours?

Do you see that is VC is a native English speaker trying to pretend she is not? To get her own way here and have a thread such as this. I think I'm being very kind to her to facilitate her wishes. And, BTW, so are you.


----------



## lpeni (May 9, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> And you commented, WHY?


To see if you would respond, as you have to a lot of the post. You didn't disappointed me, you did just what I thought you would do. 
I guess you think your nasty little comments are cute. They aren't, they make you look mean, but you do have a few followers.
Good night "ladies".


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

lpeni said:


> To see if you would respond, as you have to a lot of the post. You didn't disappointed me, you did just what I thought you would do.
> I guess you think your nasty little comments are cute. They aren't, they make you look mean, but you do have a few followers.
> Good night "ladies".


Good night sleep tight don't let the bed bugs bite. JK. But then you knew that.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

hildy3 said:


> This is a challenge to all of you who have been mean and critical to Vintage Crochet.
> Do you remember Christopher Reeve (Superman)?
> Now, do you remember his condition after being thrown from his horse. Paralyzed from neck down, head in a brace, breathing tube so he could talk. He used a computer with a pencil held in his mouth. GOT THE PICTURE?
> Now, add to that English is not your first language, then find a nice place like KP and all those kind people and decide to try to participate as best you can.
> There are many people who are trying desperately to "come back" from debilitating strokes or accidents and are going through what Chris did. Do you know one of them? Maybe you do. Think about it. Maggie


I have thought about it and still dont "get the picture" , I dont quite understand what you are trying to imply. What has this got to do with this thread, ? Could you please explain, thanks.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Things you will never see in a Vintage crochet post (although now that I'm about to mention them, I'm sure they will start showing up...you can check her posts for yourself)

Examples of her own work. One supposedly tatted butterfly that is actually crochet and not even very good at that.

Links to any techniques she mentions...in HER posts. If you see links, they will be from other posters who have done her homework for her on anything she's mentioned.

Actual questions. All posts have been demands for "answers" and any type of discussion has been labeled "drama".

Help for anyone who might actually ask for it.

Encouragement for anyone who may need it.

One thing that you will definitely see...VC crowing about how much she's 'teaching' everybody by demanding you go look up things for yourself. Ask her a question about anything and she'll just tell you she's here to teach us all, (not actually help you learn anything.)_


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

jbandsma said:


> Things you will never see in a Vintage crochet post (although now that I'm about to mention them, I'm sure they will start showing up...you can check her posts for yourself)
> 
> Examples of her own work. One supposedly tatted butterfly that is actually crochet and not even very good at that.
> 
> ...


And some of us are just not good pupils. Boo hoo For those who don't know the difference between students and pupils. You might want to look it up.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Talk about confusion. Someone who posts under the name Frances but signs her posts "Jenny"? How are we supposed to know who we're talking to?


We aren't necessarily supposed to know who we're talking to online. *I* use my own name, but many (most?) do not. No one *knows* anything about anyone online.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> We aren't necessarily supposed to know who we're talking to online. *I* use my own name, but many (most?) do not. No one *knows* anything about anyone online.


Or they shouildn't.


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

I still not try to involved your off topic. 

For people off topic
Is your plan to try less friends on this kp to discounted me to move on to other things? If so as your plan is not working.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

VintageCrochet said:


> I still not try to involved your off topic.
> 
> For people off topic
> Is your plan to try less friends on this kp to discounted me to move on to other things? If so as your plan is not working.


So now we know what your motivation is. Why have you reverted to your attempted poor English?


----------



## BiDDi (Dec 21, 2012)

VintageCrochet said:


> Crochet or knitting is art in your opinion? ( please just answer the question )


When I "studied art" at school many years ago art was defined as "an attempt to communicate an emotion from the artist, to the audience, via a medium" e.g. music, literature, visual art etc. Some of my knitting qualifies..


----------



## Farmwoman (Jul 2, 2014)

Yes, the beautiful creations from artist's hands, definitely qualify as art, as does quilting, and other skilled handmade crafts. Why try to classify hand work as any thing but "Art?"


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

Toby's Mom said:


> I have a friend from Shanghai who writes like VintageCrochet.
> Has being in the US for 25 years and still has trouble writing in English, still has trouble with speaking English correctly. It is difficult for many people from Asia to speak fluently in other languages. Asian culture is generally low in self disclosure, both verbally and non-verbally. So it is possible this person expresses themselves thus and does not need to justify why. We have an individualistic society (witness how we are expressing ourselves in this forum). They come from a collectivist society where expressions are less obvious. This issue would have made interesting conversation, instead of the one we ended up with.


Toby's Mom, I am originally from Romania (small country in the middle of EU), a totally different World, different culture. I see how different we are from each other, this is why I wrote in one of my postings :" we embrace the differences". 
God bless America and all the many ethnic groups living here!


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> *BOW*


I noticed that you are from Bulgaria. I am from Romania. Neighbors! Wow!


----------



## Kaitlyn25 (Dec 30, 2013)

definitely


----------



## bigKate (Jan 27, 2013)

Absolutely!


----------



## Antiquelover (Jul 20, 2014)

Yes!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> When I first saw the KP user name "Vintage Crochet", I expected to 'meet' someone interested in vintage crochet patterns and the resurrection thereof. Such as this other discussion that never seemed to 'take off': http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-279472-1.html
> And the link offered there, lead to other links and eventually to a 169-page book that's 99 years old, long out of copyright and fully digitized at: http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?id=loc.ark:/13960/t8hd8nv0w;view=1up;seq=1
> *That* is what the words 'vintage crochet' bring to _my_ mind. Interestingly, in that book, there are no separations between knitting, crocheting, and other yarny methods of play.


I think art is in the eye of the beholder and knitting and crochet is always artful to me.

That old book is gold! Fabulous. Thanks for sharing Jessica-Jean.


----------



## Bummy (Sep 6, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> No, not a witch-hunt. It's our very own KP soap opera.


"As the Stomach Churns!"


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> Yeah all of sudden shows up on page 16. Really?


Just maybe that is when maleknitter finally got tired of banging his head on the keyboard and tossed in his two cents worth. Now people are getting dissected because they chime in on the wrong page. I remember when maleknitter first posted on KP. Some of you people tarred and feathered him for just wanted to be included. He wanted to us know there were more than just "ladies" out there and he was practically crucified for it. I believe some of you just look for things to stimulate your viciousness.


----------



## j-krau1 (Apr 7, 2011)

VintageCrochet said:


> Crochet or knitting is art in your opinion? ( please just answer the question )


If beauty is in the eye of the beholder, so is art.

Janet, Mpls


----------



## Stardust (Dec 1, 2013)

Yes.


----------



## pammash (Oct 27, 2013)

Could be she just wants a simple answer instead of a big long dissertation. BTW, my answer- yes.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Of course.


----------



## BiDDi (Dec 21, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> Small man syndrome, control freak, or tr*ll?


ooohh!


----------



## BiDDi (Dec 21, 2012)

jvallas said:


> Yes, you've been warned to quit being so darned nice! :lol:
> 
> I think Vintage Crochet may be working on a dissertation about social interaction, and we all play so beautifully into it! Such a variety of reactions! She has had what, 2 posts in this thread? And look at the conversation and personality types it engendered! Well played!


Maybe the O.P. had something other to do in between postings??


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

BiDDi said:


> Maybe the O.P. had something other to do in between postings??


Yeah maybe she always does. She will tell you to your face she's not gonna answer anything. Please just answer the question.


----------



## sba-iowa (May 29, 2013)

yes


----------



## hilltopper (Jul 16, 2014)

Okay, having only joined KP a few weeks ago I am very new to this party, so not sure I should be jumping into the pool ....................... but ............. I do want to say: "one man's art is another man's tangled ball of yarn."


sorry


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

Anna3703 said:


> VC - Could you tell us what your mother tongue is? What is your native language? And perhaps where your location is? I love people and I love to learn things about them and from them. I speak English, French, Hungarian, German. My mother tongue is Hungarian. I was born and live in Canada. We welcome you here in KP.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: You're so nice. A real Lady.


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

Alta Grama said:


> It bothers me how much anger has been displayed against VC. I've checked her profile and there have been some outright lies posted here about her. She has contributed links, posted some instructions, not to mention the fact she DID thank everyone for the welcomes she received to her first post. It is so easy to jump on a hate bandwagon. We are all free to leave/ignore any post. I think it shows a meanness when we feel the need to criticize someone we don't understand or don't agree with.
> 
> Sorry VC for not honoring your request to just answer the question.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Maybe


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

Absolutely -YES


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Knitting can be art, but alas, mine is not.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

I agree it can be but isn't always. Though I must say each time I hear or read this question I bristle. There seems to still be a prejudice that "craft" is somehow inferior to "art". I don't believe it is, they are two entities that have some overlap.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> So now we know what your motivation is. Why have you reverted to your attempted poor English?


No, I looked at VC other posts, I honestly believe he/she is struggling with the language - it's probably not his/her native language.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Aunty Sheryl said:


> Knitting can be art, but alas, mine is not.


 Aw, please do not be so critical of your artwork. It may not be renaissance art, it could be abstract art or modern art. Think Pablo Picasso or Sidney Nolan or Bret Whiteley.
.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

annacovasa said:


> I noticed that you are from Bulgaria. I am from Romania. Neighbors! Wow!


Yea, I just noticed that...


----------



## njbk55 (Apr 29, 2011)

YES


----------



## Novasea (Nov 10, 2012)

Yes, I feel that both knitting and crochet can both be art.


----------



## Anna3703 (Mar 4, 2012)

normancha said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: You're so nice. A real Lady.


Awww, shucks, thank you, Normancha.


----------



## sjt20er (Aug 5, 2014)

I have a problem with texting and online communication. So much of what we say is the inflection that we use to say it. I worry that much of what I say could be mis read. Literally. I teach nursing students and sometimes it is difficult saying just what I mean without being taken in the wrong way. I know this does not apply to the vein of the topic but it is of a concern to me. Thanks for letting me vent. SJT from WV


----------



## azmoonbugs (Dec 2, 2011)

MaggiMoonwytch said:


> It can be but it isn't always. Kaffe Fassett is an artist. I'm just a knitter who follows a pattern.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

Yes, it's an art.


----------



## gramm (Nov 19, 2013)

:thumbup: So will I.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Indeed!!!


----------



## LizzieJones (Aug 17, 2014)

I think it is art.


----------



## norm13 (Jul 15, 2012)

gma11331 said:


> Methinks she likes to ask an "innocent" ambiguous question and then watch it evolve into people getting all riled up. Much ado about nothing.....


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## norm13 (Jul 15, 2012)

j-krau1 said:


> Ah but it becomes art when we add our own touches to make it special!
> 
> Janet, Mpls


 :thumbup:


----------



## norm13 (Jul 15, 2012)

I think I would like to make another comment on the original question, can you not just look at one of those intricate sweaters made for the fisherman and not know this is art? Can you not look at one of those fabulous crocheted doilies and not know this is also art? I rest my case.


----------



## sjt20er (Aug 5, 2014)

YEAH!


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

yes


----------



## quirkycrafter (Jul 9, 2013)

Yes. Everyone is an artist, but in their own way and that can be in a variety of forms. To put letters and numbers together and bring them to life into something tangible is an accomplishment.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I'd call it a craft :XD:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I'd call it a craft :XD:


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Crochet *and* knitting are the realm of needlework arts after the guilds in Europe where no longer the powerful force they were with the advent of the industrial revolution. More women became less needed as housekeepers/cooks with the advent of the middle classes (like in South Korea today) and had time to decorate and create items for the family and home. Thus the changes to the art just like other changes that came with it.

Is an IPhone art ? Steve Jobs would like you to think so since he invested a great deal in that aspect of it.

Art will always be in the "eye of the beholder" which is what makes it art. Art can be in items for display and worn on people as wearable art.


----------



## dshorty57 (Apr 18, 2011)

Yes, its art- people are so artistic with their work -


----------



## dshorty57 (Apr 18, 2011)

hildy3 said:


> I'll pose a question to the few of you who give KP a bad rep.
> Why do you pick on Vintage Crochet? I like that she/he says "just answer the question", which most of you did. She/he has belonged only one month and she/he is different in their on way...SO AM I! Aren't you? If you check VC's profile , she/he has had 36 topics and 165 posts.
> I use she/he because I haven't a clue who it is, but I sure
> wish the criticism would stop. To each his own and viva la difference! Maggie


Agree, don't open it from the person if you don't want to answer- we want to answer and don't need all the other comments- geesh - its an art enjoyed by us...stop the meanness


----------



## Sagarika (Jul 17, 2012)

It is art.


----------



## mgordon5 (Jul 24, 2014)

I am no artist in the way most look at that term, but I totally feel like one when I am working on projects. (That is a longer version of a YES)


----------



## Elder Ellen (Mar 9, 2013)

No & Yes


----------



## pianovicki (Oct 2, 2012)

absolutely


----------



## LizAnne (Nov 25, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Small man syndrome, control freak, or tr*ll?


Not nice of you to be critical and none of the above. Nothing is solved by being negative. It shows character and practice to show maturity. There is always just unwatch if you don't like a topic and the way it is going. It serves no one but self to be negative. There is not a person on here including me that has the right to criticize others. It's very unbecoming.

Yes. Knitting and Crocheting are art in my opinion.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

LizAnne said:


> Not nice of you to be critical and none of the above. Nothing is solved by being negative. It shows character and practice to show maturity. There is always just unwatch if you don't like a topic and the way it is going. It serves no one but self to be negative. There is not a person on here including me that has the right to criticize others. It's very unbecoming.
> 
> Yes. Knitting and Crocheting are art in my opinion.


So you're taking your own advice after this?


----------



## sanell (Dec 19, 2011)

Very entertaining reading here tonight. My gut feeling is that this mystery poster is having a great time stirring the pot!


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

sanell said:


> Very entertaining reading here tonight. My gut feeling is that this mystery poster is having a great time stirring the pot!


With able assistance from a few.......


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

Absolutely!


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

There would have been no discord whatsoever from the so called "mystery poster" until a user decided to inject her venom. I don't believe the mystery poster had ulterior motives, but even if they did, most of us did not pay notice or bothered except to comment on how we did not really understand the question. There is one member however who is the actual instigator, because for every comment someone makes about the mystery poster, in a normal questioning manner, the member injects sarcasm to provoke more discord. Why? There was a time when this member was helpful and jovial, a sharing kind of person. But something happened and now they troll certain topics to inject disparaging comments to prove they are right in their perception of what people's motives are. This member has a tremendous need to respond with sarcastic comments. 
I don't know what happened to change you but at this time you are mean spirited, offensive, sarcastic, condescending, and patronizing. Can you please just let it be? Take stock of why you need to be so sarcastic and then take the high road?


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

We all know who you mean Toby's mom. I found myself so annoyed I let myself be sucked into responding to her/him. This person is a trouble maker. I would hate to live next door to someone like that! The person in question should take a good look at themselves. How dare they post their venom here and spoil it for all the decent people.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

YES!


----------



## ladysjk (Dec 16, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> So you're taking your own advice after this?


I do not believe that LizAnne was being critical..I think she was trying to make a point...she said including myself..so ....I just think YOU WindingRoad, have to have an issue with everyone, and are constantly looking for someone to flick crap to...You must be one miserable person...miserable...miserable..miserable....Maybe you are the troll...after all, you follow members around and make snide remarks....and start topics, you think are cute or funny, making fun of someone else's topics...I think that is troll behavior

I am sure you will have to have the last word, and will HAVE to remark on my post....as I think, it is beyond your control not to..your mentality, will make you post..you can't help yourself.... :XD:


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

ladysjk said:


> I do not believe that LizAnne was being critical..I think she was trying to make a point...she said including myself..so ....I just think YOU WindingRoad, have to have an issue with everyone, and are constantly looking for someone to flick crap to...You must be one miserable person...miserable...miserable..miserable....Maybe you are the troll...after all, you follow members around and make snide remarks....and start topics, you think are cute or funny, making fun of someone else's topics...I think that is troll behavior
> 
> I am sure you will have to have the last word, and will HAVE to remark on my post....as I think, it is beyond your control not to..your mentality, will make you post..you can't help yourself.... :XD:


And, just like me, you are entitled to your beliefs, no matter their content.


----------



## knitster475 (Apr 30, 2014)

Yes. If you want to see some spectacular museum examples, google Hyperbolic crochet coral reef and click on images. Google Knitting art and click on images. It doesn't have to be in a museum to be art. There is no law that says if it is functional, it can't be art.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Of course it is an art.

just curious as to why on many of your posts you put
( please just answer the question ).


----------



## ladysjk (Dec 16, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> And, just like me, you are entitled to your beliefs, no matter their content.


True, you are entitled to your beliefs, but must you post them so venomously??? I try to make it a habit to say something positive, but the most positive remark I have for you, is...I was positive you would have to make a comment back at me..as that is your nature....

I wish I could understand why, you, must, be so angry at the world, or the largest majority....why you can't control your remarks, or censor them....the world is not really such a horrible place, and if you give most people a chance they prove that...

There is a remarkable group of people on here, from all over the world, with all kinds of back grounds, religions, morals, traditions...languages, and skill levels...most are willing to help and share..and teach...they reach out to others, no matter the problem, be it health, financial...or knitting..they offer prayers, and hope to the fallen...they try to lift people and praise them for their work, not belittle them, or make them feel bad about themselves...that alone makes my world better, to know there are people like this...sometimes that is the only positive I get all day...the kind posts here....It angers me, and hurts to know that you can make a good place bitter...if I knew what causes you angst..I would be happy to help you, or offer you a kind word...as it is...I just feel pity and anger for you...that is from the heart...


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

ladysjk said:


> True, you are entitled to your beliefs, but must you post them so venomously??? I try to make it a habit to say something positive, but the most positive remark I have for you, is...I was positive you would have to make a comment back at me..as that is your nature....
> 
> I wish I could understand why, you, must, be so angry at the world, or the largest majority....why you can't control your remarks, or censor them....the world is not really such a horrible place, and if you give most people a chance they prove that...
> 
> There is a remarkable group of people on here, from all over the world, with all kinds of back grounds, religions, morals, traditions...languages, and skill levels...most are willing to help and share..and teach...they reach out to others, no matter the problem, be it health, financial...or knitting..they offer prayers, and hope to the fallen...they try to lift people and praise them for their work, not belittle them, or make them feel bad about themselves...that alone makes my world better, to know there are people like this...sometimes that is the only positive I get all day...the kind posts here....It angers me, and hurts to know that you can make a good place bitter...if I knew what causes you angst..I would be happy to help you, or offer you a kind word...as it is...I just feel pity and anger for you...that is from the heart...


Very Well Said


----------



## ladysjk (Dec 16, 2011)

mombr4 said:


> Very Well Said


Thank you, I forget myself sometimes, and need a wakeup call....I just had that call....


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

ladysjk said:


> True, you are entitled to your beliefs, but must you post them so venomously??? I try to make it a habit to say something positive, but the most positive remark I have for you, is...I was positive you would have to make a comment back at me..as that is your nature....
> 
> I wish I could understand why, you, must, be so angry at the world, or the largest majority....why you can't control your remarks, or censor them....the world is not really such a horrible place, and if you give most people a chance they prove that...
> 
> There is a remarkable group of people on here, from all over the world, with all kinds of back grounds, religions, morals, traditions...languages, and skill levels...most are willing to help and share..and teach...they reach out to others, no matter the problem, be it health, financial...or knitting..they offer prayers, and hope to the fallen...they try to lift people and praise them for their work, not belittle them, or make them feel bad about themselves...that alone makes my world better, to know there are people like this...sometimes that is the only positive I get all day...the kind posts here....It angers me, and hurts to know that you can make a good place bitter...if I knew what causes you angst..I would be happy to help you, or offer you a kind word...as it is...I just feel pity and anger for you...that is from the heart...


Why are you so uptight about someone on the other end of an internet connection. You claim I am angry and yet you admit you feel anger for me. Why. I'm probably the least angry person you'll never meet. Do you know that some have complained about threads that say, beautiful, awesome, lovely, ad nauseam?. Some complain about too much niceness. How can that be?


----------



## knit-crochet-is-me (Jul 12, 2011)

Most definitely Yes!


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

Honestly, people should lighten up. 

The original poster consistently adds the (please just answer the question) to all his/her threads despite people who assume this person's first language is not English and point out that its rude to do so - they blatantly ignore this, so IMO they disrespect the majority and expect people to cowtow to their demands. Personally I believe this person is winding everyone up with her 'broken' English.

On the other hand, Having someone like Winding Road inject some realism into the various threads is a nice change from all the head patting and stomach rubbing. Most 'artists' welcome criticism so they can improve on their work, so I do not regard knitting/crochet as an art form. Its a craft and one dare not dislike any of it or the hyena brigade bares their teeth. I love seeing everyone's work in any case as most are just beautiful. Very few people have taken knitting/crochet to the level of art and some are not pretty at all....like the artist who popped a ball of yarn in her private bits and sat knitting from it, starkers of course, for 28 days including during her menses.


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

VintageCrochet said:


> Crochet or knitting is art in your opinion? ( please just answer the question )


Design is an art. Knitting can be, as can be crochet etc. I suppose it depends on how you define 'art'.


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

dshorty57 said:


> Agree, don't open it from the person if you don't want to answer- we want to answer and don't need all the other comments- geesh - its an art enjoyed by us...stop the meanness


(and a lot of other quotes)... I just assumed it was a kind of survey... :-(

Not wanting to offend anyone - but I can't see why people are arguing. It's an opinion, and it depends on your definition of 'art'.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

GemsByGranny said:


> (and a lot of other quotes)... I just assumed it was a kind of survey... :-(
> 
> Not wanting to offend anyone - but I can't see why people are arguing. It's an opinion, and it depends on your definition of 'art'.


I don't understand all the hoopla either. It's the internet. It's not rocket science, a war, famine,feast or anything else. I don't happen to like cats and this the first time I've mentioned it but some one will jump.on it quicker than you can say Peter Piper picked a peck of pickled peppers 3 times fast. Is my opinion really that important. I don't think so.


----------



## ladysjk (Dec 16, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Why are you so uptight about someone on the other end of an internet connection. You claim I am angry and yet you admit you feel anger for me. Why. I'm probably the least angry person you'll never meet. Do you know that some have complained about threads that say, beautiful, awesome, lovely, ad nauseam?. Some complain about too much niceness. How can that be?


Is the fact that I said I was angry at you the only thing you took from my post??? You say you are the least angry person I will ever meet...yet the majority of your posts say just the opposite....why am I angry at you?? You must not read your own posts....people are just people...give them a break...

I am going to unwatch now, as I am getting heartburn....good luck


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

ladysjk said:


> Is the fact that I said I was angry at you the only thing you took from my post??? You say you are the least angry person I will ever meet...yet the majority of your posts say just the opposite....why am I angry at you?? You must not read your own posts....people are just people...give them a break...
> 
> I am going to unwatch now, as I am getting heartburn....good luck


BTW I said NEVER meet. Go back and re read MY post. If you live in a glass house you shouldn't throw stones. Or something like that. This is too funny you accuse me of not reading and then you mis-read. OMG.


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

To windingroad as read this to understand better as I did copy from my other topic to share with you.



galaxycraft said:


> Have any of the bashers actually stopped to think that VintageCrochet is new to the crafts of crochet and knitting?
> With many questions and no real personal opinion yet?
> With no one in the area where VintageCrochet lives to ask or converse with?
> 
> ...


----------



## CdnKnittingNan (Nov 17, 2011)

Why don't you just give up this nonsense of you said, you said as it is getting OLD!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

VintageCrochet said:


> To windingroad as read this to understand better as I did copy from my other topic to share with you.


I've read and I haven't changed my mind.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

CdnKnittingNan said:


> Why don't you just give up this nonsense of you said, you said as it is getting OLD!


To whom are you jabbering?


----------



## Birchwoods (Apr 1, 2012)

I am a knitting artist!


----------



## CYFFAN (Oct 24, 2012)

yes


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

Yes and no. Depends in the crafter, the object and the materials.


----------



## Birchwoods (Apr 1, 2012)

I think Administration should delete all these silly complaints etc, etc, etc or in some way discontinue their lengthy pages of constant squabbles. I came here to learn from others and try to help others when I can. 

Thanks for listening , I must get back to my art of knitting and crocheting!

Barb


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

Birchwoods said:


> I think Administration should delete all these silly complaints etc, etc, etc or in some way discontinue their lengthy pages of constant squabbles. I came here to learn from others and try to help others when I can.
> 
> Thanks for listening , I must get back to my art of knitting and crocheting!
> 
> Barb


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

I don't think there would be much activity in the forum without the many pages of squabbles.


----------



## Elder Ellen (Mar 9, 2013)

PaKnitter said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> I don't think there would be much activity in the forum without the many pages of squabbles.


Differences of opinion are generally acceptable but personal attacks are going too far in my opinion.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

Most definitely!!


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

This thread labored to die a quiet death 2 months ago. Yay! Why rekindle it?!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

KroSha said:


> This thread labored to die a quiet death 2 months ago. Yay! Why rekindle it?!


You've posed an interesting question 5 days after the last post. :lol:


----------



## KopyKat (Aug 15, 2013)

Definitely!!!!


----------

